# 60 Gallon Stocking List Opinions



## Mcfly (Feb 14, 2014)

Was wondering if I could get some opinions on my current stocking list ideas for a 60 gallon tank. Still in the planning phases, as I have just set up my tank for cycling. And planning on taking my time stocking over the next few months. 

Basically I was wondering if this semi-aggressive freshwater community would work out in a tank that has plenty of artificial plants of varying heights, tree caves, gravel substrate, and lots of shaded/covered areas. It's a 60 Gallon 48" long tank.

x3 Boesemani Rainbows 
x6 Tiger Barbs
x1 Red Tail Shark
x1 Dario Botia Loach
x1 Opaline Gourami


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

I wouldn't mix tiger barbs with some of those fish. And loaches like to be in groups.

I'd do something like

1 pearl gourami
5 denison barbs
5 burmese loach
5 boesmani rainbows.


----------



## Mcfly (Feb 14, 2014)

mistersprinkles said:


> I wouldn't mix tiger barbs with some of those fish. And loaches like to be in groups.
> 
> I'd do something like
> 
> ...


this list is more 'peaceful' right? Am I right to assume you suggest not mixing tiger barbs because they may nip at and harass the bigger fish?

I was definitely looking at the pearl gourami for a long time, but wondering if I can keep more than 1 male in a 60 gallon. I like the Denison Barbs, but my wife doesn't, I guess they are too boring looking for her taste hahaha. The burmese loach looks cool, do you know how big they grow? I definitely like the boesmani, but was hoping to try to make a list work using the red tail shark as a center piece, and Ive heard they get along great with rainbows


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I have a dozen tiger barbs with 4 boesmani rainbows and no problems. As long as you have enough barbs, they just pick on each other generally speaking.


----------



## Mcfly (Feb 14, 2014)

I visited the LFS today and looked at something other than tiger barbs and found that the five banded barb (pentazona), looks nice too maybe even better. Heard they are more peaceful. My revised stocking lists looks like this right now. Let me know if you think it might work better.

x6 Boesemani Rainbow Fish
x6 Pentazona Barbs
x1 Rainbow Shark
x1 Gold Gourami


----------



## Tino (Sep 10, 2012)

I would add an albino BN pleco to help with algae control as well


----------



## colio (Dec 8, 2012)

For what it is worth I have bosemani rainbows with an opaline gourami with no troubles at all. Love them. 

Remember that both the rainbows and barbs need a lot of plant food in their diet, so yo should add both veggie and standard flakes when you feed them. Boesemanis can get a bit sick and constipated from to much meat, and it is bad for their long term health.


----------



## JNSN (Nov 4, 2013)

If you're still thinking about the Pentazona barbs, big al's vaughan has them on sale.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

I woudln't buy fish from Big Als unless you have a good quarantine tank going. I buy all my non cichlids from Menagerie and all my cichlids from Finatics. It's worked out well for me so far.


----------

